# Dog beaches



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone know of any dog friendly beaches around Polis area and/or places that dogs can safely go off lead?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Tina L said:


> Anyone know of any dog friendly beaches around Polis area and/or places that dogs can safely go off lead?


In general dogs are not allowed on beaches but then there is some that is designated for dogs. I don`t know about the Polis area, we have one here is Pissouri.

The question about safe walking without leash is almost impossible to answer. It can be safe everywhere. 

Mainly two things can be dangerous during the walk. Poison and snakes. Poisoning is not that common and when it happen it is mostly by accident, even if there are some idiots out there that do it on purpose.

One of Cyprus ten snake species are dangerously poisonous, the rest are not. And the snakes are more afraid of us then we are of them and always try to escape if possible.

Our dog has been without leash for the last one and a half year without a problem. He walks 10-15 km every day. He is trained to not pick anything up and he doesn't. But otherwise a muzzle is a good security during the walk. We have never trained him on snakes but we have met many and he always stay at least three meter away from them and stand still until the snake leave.

Hope this can give some peace in mind.


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks Baywatch. Really useful information. Is your dog insured?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Tina L said:


> Thanks Baywatch. Really useful information. Is your dog insured?


No, I see it as waste of Money. You can insure against vet costs but I have not done it.

We have a dog boarding and I know that most of the owners are not insured


----------



## akw666 (Jun 17, 2015)

Where about in Pissouri is the dog beach?

Cheers.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

akw666 said:


> Where about in Pissouri is the dog beach?
> 
> Cheers.


Finally I found the article

[


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

There is a dog beach out towards the Akamas from Polis/Latsi....and with regard to pet insurance...if you can get it of course you should...we have ours through Atlantic....Vet bills can cost a fortune.....but of course it depends on the age and health of the pet...for us the €120 a year is more than worth the peace of mind..


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks Hudswell...think its well worth the peace of mind. Will check out the beach in Sept. Coming over to start seriously looking for suitable areas to retire too in 2017. Can't wait!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Tina L said:


> Thanks Hudswell...think its well worth the peace of mind. Will check out the beach in Sept. Coming over to start seriously looking for suitable areas to retire too in 2017. Can't wait!


Because the link was taken away by admin I have now copied the relevant text

1. Louma Beach in Ayia Napa 

2. Steratzia in Kato Pyrgos, province of Nicosia

3. Spyros Beach south of Larnaka airport

4. Southwest of Pafos airport, near the river Ezousa delta

5. Pitili Beach east of the Platania River delta (Neo Chorio)

6. Karavopetra & Monagroulli villages beach areas in Limassol

7. Prolimnos & Pissouri villages beach areas

More information may be found by contacting the Union of Cyprus Municipalities, Tel (00357) 22445170


----------

